# Brisbane Brewing Co.



## Johann (8/8/11)

Hi Everyone,

We have put a new beer on tap today. It's a coffee porter we made in conjunction with Merlo Coffee. The porter is in the style of a Brown Porter and is 4.9%ABV. The coffee is prominent upfront but still in balance with the caramel and nuttiness of the porter.

At this stage there will only be one batch, possibly until next winter. So make sure to try some and let us know what you think!

Cheers

Johann


----------



## bradsbrew (8/8/11)

May just have to get over to the gabba and try this one Johann.

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (8/8/11)

On Annerley Rd, isn't it Brad? Doesn't sound like the German to me! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/8/11)

well I know what I'll be doing this weekend! :beer: 


brewhouse thread:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...0&start=380


----------



## chunckious (8/8/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> well I know what I'll be doing this weekend! :beer:
> 
> 
> brewhouse thread:
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...0&start=380



Is this where Clarence Corner Hotel is/used to be?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/8/11)

is, yep!


----------



## jlm (10/8/11)

Had a pint yesterday, really nice beer. Coffee flavor is so fresh and tastes, well, real (Thinking of the Matilada Bay Long shot which despite using real coffee tasted sticky, like a bad iced coffee), generally the coffee beers I've tried I find one is enough but could've gone back for a few if I wasn't driving.


----------



## winkle (10/8/11)

I had a taste of Johann's Coffee stout that picked up a gold in Canberra a few years back, so I'm quite keen to try this one. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chunckious (10/8/11)

jlm said:


> Had a pint yesterday, really nice beer. Coffee flavor is so fresh and tastes, well, real (Thinking of the Matilada Bay Long shot which despite using real coffee tasted sticky, like a bad iced coffee), generally the coffee beers I've tried I find one is enough but could've gone back for a few if I wasn't driving.



Burliegh's Black Giraffe is tasty.


----------



## Johann (10/8/11)

Hi Chunkious, here is the link:Brewhouse.Thanks for the feedback jlm! Its a shame you couldn't stay for a few more...


----------



## bradsbrew (10/8/11)

Johann said:


> Hi Chunkious, here is the link:Brewhouse.Thanks for the feedback jlm! Its a shame you couldn't stay for a few more...


Thats pretty good prices for your six packs Johann. Are you looking to sell them at other bottle shops in the future or is it exclusive to the brewhouse?

Cheers


----------



## jlm (10/8/11)

Johann said:


> Hi Chunkious, here is the link:Brewhouse.Thanks for the feedback jlm! Its a shame you couldn't stay for a few more...


I'll be back.... Stopping in for another at about four tomorrow if anyone's around.


----------



## Johann (10/8/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Thats pretty good prices for your six packs Johann. Are you looking to sell them at other bottle shops in the future or is it exclusive to the brewhouse?
> 
> Cheers



Hi Bradsbrew, we are currently waiting for the label designer to do the final touches on the 'Shot in The Dark' coffee porter. The labels for our honey wheat, extra stout and pilsner are ready and will be printed with the porter in the next two weeks,ready for bottling straight after. All of these beers, including our BPA (currently available), will only be available from our bottle shop for the time being. We are looking at selling them at other bottle shops in the future. If there is a local bottle shop you would like to see our beers at, please let us know.

Cheers

Johann


----------



## Johann (10/8/11)

jlm said:


> I'll be back.... Stopping in for another at about four tomorrow if anyone's around.



I would like to, but brewing another batch of the Sunshine Honey Wheat...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/8/11)

will the Up Yer Kilt be making the rounds again soon? Its deadset one of my favourite beers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/8/11)

Hi Johann,

What beers are currently on tap? I know you are busy (very very busy), but I noted on the site that the beer list is dated Sept 10, and I know that some of the beers showing as "coming soon" are there, and you've since commissioned Bacchus to do some as well. Looks like the extended family are going there on sunday night for dinner, and a bit of pre-knowledge would be good FTW.

Goomba


----------



## Johann (11/8/11)

Hey Goomba,

Currently we have the Sunshine Honey Wheat, Star Pilsner, Brisbane Pale Ale, Dog's Bollocks ESB,Midnight Extra Stout, and the Shot In The Dark Porter. We also have XXXX Gold on tap...

The Bacchus beer was only a one of to fill an empty tap. Enjoy Sunday.

Johann

PS: If you want to try the best pork ribs in ALL of Australia, you are going to the right place!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/8/11)

SHIT YEAH. /caps. the ribs are awesome.
pie of the week is always good too.


----------



## sim (14/8/11)

Delicious Johann, well done. 

Coffee aroma and flavour is big and full, but not a bit offensive or unbalanced. Made my day  Yummm!


sim


----------



## Johann (14/8/11)

Thank you Sim, you made my day!


----------



## Malted (14/8/11)

Chunkious said:


> Burliegh's Black Giraffe is tasty.



:icon_vomit:


----------



## Snowdog (15/8/11)

Had a pint of the Shot In The Dark this afternoon,and it was quite good. Don't know if I'd have it as a first beer again, but it's worthy of having a pot with a steak for sure.


----------



## Silo Ted (15/8/11)

Isnt Bacchus/Ross making the brews offsite (or BUL) for this pub ?


----------



## NickB (15/8/11)

I don't believe so. Johann will confirm that of course.


----------



## Ross (15/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Isnt Bacchus/Ross making the brews offsite (or BUL) for this pub ?



Not that I'm aware of....


The owner Grant asked for a keg of our Belgian Pale after trying at our brewery & hopefully they'll have us as a guest brewery in the future.

cheers Ross


----------



## dougsbrew (15/8/11)

he already had replied to that question. 



Johann said:


> Hey Goomba,
> 
> The Bacchus beer was only a one of to fill an empty tap. Enjoy Sunday.
> 
> Johann


----------



## Silo Ted (15/8/11)

Ah, seems the offline rumour mill is broken. My mistake (well not mine per se) :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/8/11)

Had a few on saturday. The coffee came to the fore after the first pint but wasn't over the top, after that I don't remember.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/9/11)

went in for a feed last nigh & there was a new beer on tap, an amber ale. Very delicious, i had a few. 
I'm not good at describing flavours but it was full bodied and hoppy.


----------



## Johann (21/10/11)

Hi Everybody,

We have a Belgian Wit that went on tap a few days ago.Me and Sim(from Brewers Choice, Enoggera) brewed this beer using his awesome recipe for the upcoming Queensland Homebrewers Conference. Hope those that tries it enjoy it!

Cheers

Johann


----------



## DKS (21/10/11)

Johann said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> We have a Belgian Wit that went on tap a few days ago.Me and Sim(from Brewers Choice, Enoggera) brewed this beer using his awesome recipe for the upcoming Queensland Homebrewers Conference. Hope those that tries it enjoy it!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the prompt Johann. I will try for a sneaky one Monday lunchtime. 
Daz


----------



## paxx (21/10/11)

DKS said:


> Thanks for the prompt Johann. I will try for a sneaky one Monday lunchtime.
> Daz



Hahahahahahaah I'm just gunna duck out to Bunnings


----------



## Snowdog (23/10/11)

Haven't been in for months. I drove by yesterday but couldn't stop in. I like your new sign! Now to get that Carlton Mid-strength beacon changed... :icon_cheers:


----------



## sean83 (23/10/11)

Tasted the Belgian Wit tonight, fantastic was a shame I was only there for two beers and had to make the second my mandatory Brisbane Pale Ale (love those galaxy hops). Pity this is a only a small batch beer it wont last long it was that good.

Sean


----------



## DKS (24/10/11)

Belgian Wit,
g..o..n..e  
Daz


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/10/11)

oh what..


----------



## Snow (24/10/11)

jesus - it's the quick or the thirsty around here...


----------



## DKS (24/10/11)

Snow said:


> jesus - it's the quick or the thirsty around here...


 
Yeh, must have been bloody good to go that quick. 
Daz


----------



## winkle (24/10/11)

DKS said:


> Yeh, must have been bloody good to go that quick.
> Daz



I snooze and lose


----------



## Johann (24/10/11)

Hi,

The Witbier is not gone, just ran out of kegs at the hotel. Grant picked up a few during lunch so it should be back on tap.

Regards

Johann


----------



## Snow (25/10/11)

Sweet.... :icon_drool2: 



Johann said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Witbier is not gone, just ran out of kegs at the hotel. Grant picked up a few during lunch so it should be back on tap.
> 
> ...


----------

